# Want to buy a Portable DVD/CD RW



## KeyboardWarrior (Mar 8, 2016)

I want to buy a good USB/Portable DVD-RW/CD-RW Drive.
I am not looking to buy expensive one, becoz it wont be for much office work.

just tell me about the - Brand/Model/Cost($) and your own experience with it.

any help from the posters will be appreciated.
Thanks .....


----------



## topgear (Mar 11, 2016)

Amazon.in: Buy Liteon 8x External DVD/CD Writer eBAU108 (Ultra Slim) Online at Low Prices in India | Lite-On Reviews &amp; Rating

CD reading speed not so good but perfect with DVD reading and writing speed. Just got hold of this drive yesterday so not much testing done yet. Drive is ultra light and has matte finish so no worries of fingerprints or scratch.


----------

